# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  تنظیمات خاص جداول Excel

## rahro

سلام
حقیر نتوانستم منبعی برای تنظیمات خاص جداول Excel از طریق کد نویسی پیدا کنم آیا دوستان منبعی دارند؟
در واقع میخوام بعد از ارسال اطلاعات تنظیمات رنگ تیتل اصلی و رکوردها و ستونها ویا فرمت دهی ستونها رو از طریق کد نویسی انجام دهم . :افسرده:

----------


## binyaz2003

در بسته VFPSC2005 که خدمدتون دادم کتابی با اسم Office_automation_with_Visual_Foxpro
باید باشه در اون همه چیز و توضیح داده.اگر هم نیست قدم رنجه کنید میدم خدمدتون.

----------


## rahro

سلام استاد
متاسفانه پیداش نکردم ! میشه ...

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

با سلام !
دوست عزیز من یک کامپوننت بسیار زیبا و قوی دارم برای این کار که گزارشات شما را دقیقا همان شکلی که در Report Wizard ویا lable Wizard خود ویژوال فاکس پرو مشاهده میکنید با حفظ قلمها و تمامی جوانب گزارش تبدیل به فرمت اکسل میکند این کامپوننت بسیار قوی می باشد تا جایی که شما می توانید محاسباتتان را هم به فایل اکسل ارسال نمایید اگر مایل به تهیه این کامپوننت هستید با من تماس بگیرید.حتی سورس این کامپوننت را هم می توانم در اختیارتان بگذارم.
 شیری 09357378144

----------


## naderigh

دوست عزیز این کامپوننت بسیار زیبا و قوی  که میفرمائید فقط به اکسل تبدیل میکند یا  خروجیهائی از قبیل pdf یا tif یا html و ..... میشود تبدیل نمود

----------


## rahro

> با سلام !
> دوست عزیز من یک کامپوننت بسیار زیبا و قوی دارم برای این کار که گزارشات شما را دقیقا همان شکلی که در Report Wizard ویا lable Wizard خود ویژوال فاکس پرو مشاهده میکنید با حفظ قلمها و تمامی جوانب گزارش تبدیل به فرمت اکسل میکند این کامپوننت بسیار قوی می باشد تا جایی که شما می توانید محاسباتتان را هم به فایل اکسل ارسال نمایید اگر مایل به تهیه این کامپوننت هستید با من تماس بگیرید.حتی سورس این کامپوننت را هم می توانم در اختیارتان بگذارم.
> شیری 09357378144


سلام فرهاد جان: کم پیدایی!؟
اگر بتوانی اون برای برای استفاده سایر دوستان در همین تاپیک آپلود کنی دعای همه دوستان بدرقه اتان میشه. آخه دعای تو این ماه زود اجابت میشه ها.  :چشمک: 
ممنونت میشم.

----------


## mehran_337

خب شاید رایگان نباشه وگرنه جناب شیری برنامه های قبلیشونو خودشون آپلود کرده بودند

----------


## rahro

آو!! بله ببخشید. اینو یادم نبود.

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

سلام به دوستان عزیزم!
متاسفانه این روزها درگیر چند تا کار هستم که باعث شده است که به سایت کمتر مراجعه داشته باشم. 
به هر حال دوستان عزیزم و جناب آقای رهرو کامپوننت فوق حاصل چندین ماه تلاش اینجانب می باشد و  در حال حاضر در چند نرم افزار بزرگ در حال کار کردن است. وگرنه خیلی دوست دارم برای استفاده دوستان این کامپوننت را ارسال نماییم. 
ولی حاضرم شما را برای رسیدن به این هدف راهنمایی نماییم البته شما خودتان استاد هستید.
در جواب دوستمان هم باید بگوییم که بله به فرمتهای غیر از اکسل هم نیز تبدیل میکند.

----------


## binyaz2003

میشه چندتا اشات ازش بزارید؟

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

> میشه چندتا اشات ازش بزارید؟


برای چی باید این کار را انجام دهم!
دلیل منطقی برای انجام این کار نمی بینم!!!..................................
لطفا اگر مشکلی وجود دارد ما را هم بی خبر نگذارید.

----------


## binyaz2003

معمولا برای معرفی هر ابزاری یک ویرایش دمو و یا لااقل چند شات از اونو بنمایش میگزارند.
میل خودتونه.

----------


## rezaTavak

من راه خودم را میگم:

ابتدا در اکسل  macro record را فعال می کنم و کل کاری را که می خواهم انجام دهم انجام می دهم تا در ماکرو ثبت شود.  

سپس آنرا در یک فایل Excel ذخیره کنید.

خروجی ماکرو  یک فایل VB است. که می توانید آنرا ویرایش و دستورات آنرا ببینید. از مسیر tools/macro/macros/edit آنرا ببینید.

خب حالا در فاکس پرو یک OBject از نوع excel.sheet می سازم و این دستورات را یکی یکی اجرا میکنم.






objXLWorkBook=CreateObject("Excel.Sheet")
اگر این object در پنجره دستورات ساخته شود با هر بار زدن اسم آن و نقطه بلافاصله عناصر آن هم به نمایش در می آید.

مثلادر ابتدا این object مخفی است برای نمایش اکسل:



objXLWorkBook.application.visible=.T.

و برای اجرای ماژولی که فرض کنید در داخل Modules.xls در c:\ ذخیره شده است:

ابتدا فایل excel را باز کنید و سپس باید آنرا اجرا کنید مانند دستورات زیر:


objXLWorkBook.Application.Workbooks.Open("c:\Modul  es.xls")
objXLWorkBook.Application.Run("Modules.xls!macro1"  )
دقت کنید نام ماکرو همانی باشد که در فایل است و security هم در اکسل برای اجرای ماکرو low یا medium باشد.

راه دیگر هم از object ساخته شده یکی یکی تنظیمات را انجام دهیم که خب سختتر است.

و برای بستن کل اکسل:


objXLWorkBook.Application.Quit
دقت کنید اکسل از داخل برنامه شما باید بسته شود.
تذکر: در فایلهای با حجم بالای اطلاعات و نمودار شما دچار کمبود حافظه خواهید شد پس به هیچ عنوان توصیه نمیشود در چنین مقاصدی از آنها استفاده کنید.



تذکر: حروف بزرگ و کوچک را تفاوت قائل شوید چون این برنامه های با C نوشته می شوند و در این زبان تفاوت بین حروف کوچک و بزرگ است.

----------

